# R34 Question?



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Does anyone know if an R34 has actually been made legal yet in the USA?

I heard that maybe one or two had through Motorex, but because of some OBD sensor in the 1997 upwards cars (or something like that), it's actually not possible to make one legal here for what ever reasons?

Anyone know the truth in this subject?
I'm curious...

Cheers in advance


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

motorex isn't doing any obd2 cars (1996+) for the time being because of some problems, but yes, they have legalized several R34's over the past few years, just none recently.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

There are about 10 R34's here. Depending on if you count Universal cars , the illegal ones , temp import cars.

No R34's for the time being. Not until some EPA issues get sorted.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hmmm... Interesting, so there's basically no hope of getting one of those anytime soon then?

Do you guys even have an idea as to when the EPA (if ever) will let these cars become legal?
How about if they where registered out of state or does that not make any difference?

Sorry for sounding dumb, it's just a shame to not have a car like that come into the country for reasons out of all our control.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

EPA is government - Federal..


Federal > State....


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, here in Hawaii There is 2 R34's. not sure if they are legal, but i think one is. NE wayz, i thought you could get R34;s through Motorex cause the price says 94 big ones for a GT-R.(compared to 18k for a R32 GT-S)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

it's amazing when you compare motorex to japan prices. motorex is making alot of money. 18 freaking thousand bucks for a gt-s. my god a complete rip off, that thing is only like a thousand bucks, maybe 2 in japan. by the way, how much is the gts-t?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well they make skylines in japan


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

and only in japan. :'(


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hey guys, check out www.j-garage.com you're source for all JDM imports( including Skylines)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i talked to the guy at j garage thru email. tell em what you want and they'll get it for you.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

gah, lots of bad info. Motorex does import the R34. they made the black bird. there are a few here too, and they arent the ones used in the movies. you cant get any skyline less than 2 years old. J's garage can get those cars, but you still need to get them legalized and brought over. all in all, it will still cost the same. Motorex isnt making too much of a profit. the price the charge includes shipping, car, and legalization process. its not cheap doing the legalizing stuff. they may be making a profit, but its not like they;re making an ungodly huge amount.


----------

